# gypsy blood :'(



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

i watched this last night on 4od as i enjoyed watching the other gypsy wedding etc, i know there was a written warning about killing animals or something but i didnt think they would show animals being killed they way they did. i was shocked.

they showed a baby deer being killed, cock fighting, rabbit corsing etc etc i thought these things were illegal??

i have never seen anything like this and it really upset me and i am shocked they would show it on tv. what was the msg channel 4 was getting across??? as imo it really wasnt a good one. 

i dont know how they can film n show illegal things like the cock fighting etc also other illegal things like having a child on ur knee n letting them drive a car/van whilst on the road??

it was also aired that one of the lads dad kicked his dog all the time n the dog stuck up for him when he got a beating but his dad would just kick it again. at the end of the programme it showed to little boys (7or8 maybe) fighting for over half an hour at the end of the fight it was obviouse the lads didnt want to do it but they would have got a beating from there dads.


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> i watched this last night on 4od as i enjoyed watching the other gypsy wedding etc, i know there was a written warning about killing animals or something but i didnt think they would show animals being killed they way they did. i was shocked.
> 
> they showed a baby deer being killed, cock fighting, rabbit corsing etc etc i thought these things were illegal??
> 
> ...



Only illegal if you or i do it.... Can you imagine us doing that in the street and the police not getting involved a joke what "travelers" get away with. Scum.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

What did you expect though..........


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

If you feel that strongly write to Channel 4 and put their response on this thread.


catch and release


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

freekygeeky said:


> What did you expect though..........



Exactly and the mess they leave behind when they leave a site is awful:whistling2:


catch and release


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

To be honest it is illegal, but like everything else it's only illegal if you get caught. As the justice system doesn't happen instantly it's sometimes hard to track down travellers; arrest them, charge them, issue a court date and they don't turn up.....


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> What did you expect though..........


considering that its illegal what they were doing no i wasnt expecting to see things like they showed. On the advert it showed a chicken getting plucked so i presumed the warning was with regards to things along them lines. I wasnt expecting the graphic details they aired.
I dont see why channel4 can show things like this as it was an undercover documentary or anything.


And yes i will be emailing channel4


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

i have to say, me and my mum watched this, we enjoy watching the gypsy things, and had a discussion after... both of us were disgusted by when we saw... but it also shows the not so nice side to some travellers... some are genuinly nice as shown on certain shows... i guess this show was to outline the not so nice ones? i think it was a little over the top... however there were warnings and i blame myself for watching it (all be it from behind a cushion squeeling)... unfortunatly they get away with much more than most people... it did make me sad tho!


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

Jacs said:


> i have to say, me and my mum watched this, we enjoy watching the gypsy things, and had a discussion after... both of us were disgusted by when we saw... but it also shows the not so nice side to some travellers... some are genuinly nice as shown on certain shows... i guess this show was to outline the not so nice ones? i think it was a little over the top... however there were warnings and i blame myself for watching it (all be it from behind a cushion squeeling)... unfortunatly they get away with much more than most people... it did make me sad tho!


Again write to Channel 4.


catch and release


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

catch and release said:


> If you feel that strongly write to Channel 4 and put their response on this thread.
> 
> 
> catch and release


i am going to after i have had my dinner, no doubt it will probably get ignored tho


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I havn't seen it. If there was cock fighting on it then things like that should b followed up, and they should be charged. Hate animal fights. 

HOWEVER

If it had a warning, then why on earth would you watch it if, i mean you are upset my the guy kicking his dog so if your tolerance for somthing like that is so low then why on earth watch it when it warned viewers?

I dont get it tbh, stuff like that goes on in the 'Gypsy world' so what did u expect?

I mean, its not all fluffy wedding dresses. . . .thats why they have such a bad name :whistling2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

stephenie191 said:


> I havn't seen it. If there was cock fighting on it then things like that should b followed up, and they should be charged. Hate animal fights.
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> ...


already given my reason for watching further up thread


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I thought that they gave enough warning saying that it displayed scenes of violence and animal death. I had already read about what was on it though so maybe that's why I was more prepared, but you watched it on 4OD as I did, with the internet at your finger-tips so you could have searched for yourself to see if you should. It was obvious it was going to be the opposite of gypsy wedding!

The cock fighting was the worst bit, that was such a slow death, much worse than the deer and infinately worse than the shot rabbit. Some parts of it were good, like 'teaching kids to be thankful for the land' -shooting your own food, eating on a camp, looking up at the stars, and teaching them how to care for and love horses. He was passionate about his dogs too, though the kid did say that the pup sometimes gets kicked, but so do the kids if they don't do as they are told. It's all learning about a different way of life, which I find interesting, even if I do disagree with some practises.

Thought it was sad where that kid whacked his head on the concrete and just got picked up and chucked back into the fight for another half hour too.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I was going to make a post about this but mine was more to enquire about the legality of some of what was shown.
See, I thought most of it was illegal and thus it would follow that these people should be prosecuted, but as has already been pointed out, it's difficult to summons people who are by their nature never on one place long.


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

as im half gypsy all have an ickle say. this is how they live there lives, which is more than i can say for bear grills, and what about all the fishermen out there dredging up everythin in the oceans destroying fish stocks ? mankind in general is destroying this planet with greed and your all moaning about a bloody chicken fight ????


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You honestly aren't comparing fishermen fishing for food to feed people and gypsies deliberately pitting animals against each other until one dies? :crazy:


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

again to op, if after the 1st killing you felt so stongly about what you were watching why carry on watching it???? things like this happens every day nothing no one can do. much worse happens so my advise would be dont watch things that have a warning. i didnt like that part of the show but was warned like everybody else so im not going to moan about it

richard


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Those animals died for nothing, I can understand what you mean about the fishing but atleast the fish caught are being used.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

Moony14 said:


> Those animals died for nothing, I can understand what you mean about the fishing but atleast the fish caught are being used.


no they arnt, when fisher men catch their quota for cod but continue to fish to catch other fish all the cod they catch has to be chucked into the sea when it is dead to sink to the bottom and rot, 


like has been said it is how they live and always will, i am very good freinds with a couple traveler girls and often go round and yes some things you see are upsetting the first time you see it but its their life,


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

But the law applies to everyone?
Be you traveller, rooted or otherwise.
My gripe with it is that if I were to be found to be organising cock fights then I would be prosecuted (rightly or wrongly) and that law should apply to all!
I would also argue that at what point do you cease to say 'it's their life'
If we continued to use that same argument then slavery would never have been abolished and we'd still be sending kids up chimneys!
Yes they have a lifestyle and in fact many of their life style choices are to be admired but one cannot argue that the systematic abuse of animals and pehaps the children is anything but deplorable?


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

Rach1 said:


> But the law applies to everyone?
> Be you traveller, rooted or otherwise.
> My gripe with it is that if I were to be found to be organising cock fights then I would be prosecuted (rightly or wrongly) and that law should apply to all!
> I would also argue that at what point do you cease to say 'it's their life'
> ...


i dont agree with the cock fighting as that is done as fun not a life skill if thats what you want to call it, 
i dont mind them going coursing for rabbits or hares because its to feed themselves


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

I thought it was a brilliant bit of film making and I agree it was really upsetting in parts - but hopefully, _hopefully_, because it's been put so firmly in the public domain it will bring about change and action. 

Fingers x'd, anyway.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> My gripe with it is that if I were to be found to be organising cock fights then I would be prosecuted (rightly or wrongly) and that law should apply to all!



it does, but like I said earlier it isn't that easy. Prosecution doesn't go from arrest to jail in 2 hours, they have to build a case and it takes months so how can you prosecute somebody who's no longer at their none static address?
Warrants could be out for their arrest but the police can't just turn up and arrest them because there's nowhere to arrest them.
It isn't just for gypsies but anybody else who's 'off the radar'


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

123dragon said:


> no they arnt, when fisher men catch their quota for cod but continue to fish to catch other fish all the cod they catch has to be chucked into the sea when it is dead to sink to the bottom and rot,


I doubt this very much!

Anything edible in the sea is eaten by the other animals and fish, so I doubt many of them would even reach the bottom and those that do will be eaten by all the bottom feeders like crabs etc, so would never have time to rot.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

oh i know meko...
and it makes me a bit cross TBH...
especially where the kids are concerned... if i were to encourage my children to fight for 45 mins i'd have social services round before you could say 'boxing gloves'
Bollocklegs... if i were to call you a gypsybarsteward would that be ok?
just because people disagree with you its not right to start slinging mud about?
yeah i completely agree that there is an off button but thats not reallt the issue that has developed here is it?


----------



## mdc10 (May 12, 2011)

didnt especially like the cockfighting etc, but personally im more concerned about the kids fighting, a kid on his dads lap driving a van 40 mph down the road etc, there all idiots sorry if some people dont agree with me but i live 2 minuits away from a travelling site and theres not one normal down to earth gypsy ive ever come across in my life, and channel 4 should carry on showing these programmes to show how daft their 'way of life is'. :devil:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Thread Cleaned so keep it that way!!!!

ps sorry to those whose posts that I deleted that became irrelevant once I had tidied up.

Simon


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

To be fair this only showed one site where 'travellers/gypsies lived. i myself used to have horses, go to appleby horse fair and still have alot of travelling mates which i respect highly. Its programmes like this which give them ALL a bad name. They are some of the nicest people ive ever met and willl ever meet. It was the same people all the way through the programme not all of them are like this. Fighting is a sport to them. Its exactly the same as boxing in a ring, just obviously without the ring. Of all the fights not one of them gets out of control, you see more fights down the local pubs and clubs these days that end in more injuries. I personally think people need to actually understand these people without seeing them on a channel4 programme to fully judge them. These programmes always show the same families the same sites, it doesnt mean they are all like this its the small minority that ruins things.


----------



## tbaxter08700 (Dec 8, 2010)

mdc10 said:


> didnt especially like the cockfighting etc, but personally im more concerned about the kids fighting, a kid on his dads lap driving a van 40 mph down the road etc, there all idiots sorry if some people dont agree with me but i live 2 minuits away from a travelling site and theres not one normal down to earth gypsy ive ever come across in my life, and channel 4 should carry on showing these programmes to show how daft their 'way of life is'. :devil:


So so so true!!


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Back in 2002 I was on a course at the ERF factory in Middlewich, it may have been Sandwich I can't remember it was one of them. Anyway there was a group of travellers parked outside the factory loads of them all round a field parked on the road, they all disappeared overnight 2 days later we found out why, ERF had hired a landscape firm to cut the grass the worker came out started cutting the grass and the gypos told him to stop it as one of their kids had hayfever the worker carried on cutting the grass, the gypsys attacked him and left him for dead fractured skull and all sortsover something as menial as their kid getting hayfever... 

Moral of the story if a gypsy tells you not to do something dont do it... I've had gypsies in my workplaces stealing fuel too on the nightshift there is not a chance I'd confront them.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

they arent all bad... as hard as that is to believe... some are actually pretty decent people, they dont all steal and fight... i know some gypsies that are lovley people. unfortunatly you seem to get a lot more of the ones who are willing to fight, lie and steal their way thru life... 

also thought i would mention, tho it may have seemed i was moaning about the show in my earlier post... it wasnt meant as such, tho i dont agree with a lot of what i saw, as was said there was a warning which i chose to "ignore" as i was interested about the program... i was just mearly putting my opinion across  x


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Jacs said:


> they arent all bad... as hard as that is to believe... some are actually pretty decent people, they dont all steal and fight... i know some gypsies that are lovley people. unfortunatly you seem to get a lot more of the ones who are willing to fight, lie and steal their way thru life...
> 
> also thought i would mention, tho it may have seemed i was moaning about the show in my earlier post... it wasnt meant as such, tho i dont agree with a lot of what i saw, as was said there was a warning which i chose to "ignore" as i was interested about the program... i was just mearly putting my opinion across  x


Same in all walks of life, be it american pit bulls or Gypsies its the bad ones that get them the reputation.


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

Jacs said:


> they arent all bad... as hard as that is to believe... some are actually pretty decent people, they dont all steal and fight... i know some gypsies that are lovley people. unfortunatly you seem to get a lot more of the ones who are willing to fight, lie and steal their way thru life...
> 
> also thought i would mention, tho it may have seemed i was moaning about the show in my earlier post... it wasnt meant as such, tho i dont agree with a lot of what i saw, as was said there was a warning which i chose to "ignore" as i was interested about the program... i was just mearly putting my opinion across  x


yeah like i said earlier its jus the couple of :censor: that choose to be :censor:'s. Its programmes like this that give them a bad name, but what do they care really, they will be getting paid probably to do programmes like this and thats what its all about to them making a few quid. they already got a bad name so its not going to make any difference what so ever and they will know that.


----------



## mdc10 (May 12, 2011)

chapmand said:


> yeah like i said earlier its jus the couple of :censor: that choose to be :censor:'s. Its programmes like this that give them a bad name, but what do they care really, they will be getting paid probably to do programmes like this and thats what its all about to them making a few quid. they already got a bad name so its not going to make any difference what so ever and they will know that.


if im honest mate im pretty sure they have an awfull name without the programme.


----------



## mdc10 (May 12, 2011)

mdc10 said:


> if im honest mate im pretty sure they have an awfull name without the programme.


sorry bud misread youre post u hit the nail on the head!


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

AS a gypsy traveller whatever name you want to call me I can honestly say we are not all the same. It is like every other thing in life you get good and bad I may not travel round the country anymore due to ill health but I can honestly say that I and my family never partook in any of the things being discussed in this thread. Not all travellers are the same some of us live well within the laws of the land without forcing our children to fight each or organising illegal cock fights beating defenseless pets etc.I spent the first 16 year sof my life constantly traveling round the south of England and never witnessed one instance of any of this. Yes we did parttake of the land at times taking roadkill if we came across it which I can say wasn't often and if the animal was still living but beyond help we would stop the animals suffering rather than wait to find a vet call them get them to come out as we would not have local knowledge of who and what was availablein the area and it would of meant hours of unnecessary suffering for the animal concerned. Please dont think that this program shows how all gypsies and travellers live their life as it is jut a snapshot of probably a small part of the gypsy community and whereas we may live by our own set of rules which may seem strange to you I would say most true gypsies like myself and my family live by very high moral standards with no sex before marriage and we are bought up to respect our elders and betters and not to judge a book by its cover.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

dont know if someone has commented but it was a chinese water deer


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I cannot comment Bosshog on that I have no idea what species it was as personally I didnt watch the program at all as I find that most these programs only highlight the bad points that some gypsies have, which is why I only posted on my own personal experiences and upbringing in the gypsy community. I know that as a group we are not perfect and that we have good and bad just lie any other community but because we dont open our doors to other cultures as a general rule this being a new thing started by a small part of the community to try and explain why we seem so different from the rest of the world. As I say we live a highly moral life which in alot of ways is old fashioned and antiquated when viewed by the general public. However the good part of out community, not the ones who do the things that appear to of been shown on this program, are extremely hardworking where the men of the house provide for the whole family legally and make sure their children are well cared for and know right from wrong and show the appropriate respect earned by their elders and betters and dont not go out breaking the law or causing the trouble that alot of the dare I say it chavs of the inner cities who's whole aim in life is to destroy as much property and cause as much trouble as they can for those living in the area and wasting police time that could be spent on better things in my own honest opinion.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

a friend told me today channel 4 are getting sued from the rspca, he said he read it in the papers? dont know which ones? anyone got any links so i can have a read.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> a friend told me today channel 4 are getting sued from the rspca, he said he read it in the papers? dont know which ones? anyone got any links so i can have a read.


 
LOL... typical RSPCA- go after the easy targets!
once again, and i know this is a side issue, they swoop in at the end and claim all the glory!
why sue Channel 4? they didnt organise the cock fight etc...


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

TV review: Gypsy Blood - True Stories | Television & radio | The Guardian

this is the only thing i could find, dosnt say anything about suing etc


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Channel 4 news: Controversial show Gypsy Blood is investigated by Ofcom and RSPCA | The Sun |Showbiz|TV


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

There's plenty of them here on the fens, they are at the root of a lot of trouble here, I've never met a good one and ideally I will never see another one trailing slowly up my lane looking for stuff to steal....:bash: luckily they are frightened of dogs and I have a BIG dog....


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Shell195 said:


> Channel 4 news: Controversial show Gypsy Blood is investigated by Ofcom and RSPCA | The Sun |Showbiz|TV


Have to laugh the RSPCA have became involved but not the RSPCC...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

DavieB said:


> Have to laugh the RSPCA have became involved but not the RSPCC...


 
Is that the same as the NSPCC?


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Disgruntled said:


> There's plenty of them here on the fens, they are at the root of a lot of trouble here, I've never met a good one and ideally I will never see another one trailing slowly up my lane looking for stuff to steal....:bash: luckily they are frightened of dogs and I have a BIG dog....


Then youhave never met me and believe me I am gypsy through and through of the right type not the ones that give us all a bad name. I don't steal from anyone and those on this forum that know me can tell you that I am quite a nice person to know, who's love of animals is amazing and as you can see from my sig I keep quite arange of pets and my sig does need updating to include the 3 species of jird tha tI have recently taken on and the blind baby beardie and the 3 legged baby beardie who has also come to live with me for the rest of her life. AS i stated before not all gypsies are bad and it is a minority that give us a bad name so please don't judge a whole race by a small minority of people who say they are gypsies but are infact new age travellers etc who have ran the true gypsy name into the ground.


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Shell195 said:


> Is that the same as the NSPCC?


Thats what I meant... :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

DavieB said:


> Thats what I meant... :whistling2:


Haha, Ithought they had a different name in Scotland:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Haha, Ithought they had a different name in Scotland:lol2:


Duh!!! :crazy: :lol2:


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

sammy1969 said:


> Then youhave never met me and believe me I am gypsy through and through of the right type not the ones that give us all a bad name. I don't steal from anyone and those on this forum that know me can tell you that I am quite a nice person to know, who's love of animals is amazing and as you can see from my sig I keep quite arange of pets and my sig does need updating to include the 3 species of jird tha tI have recently taken on and the blind baby beardie and the 3 legged baby beardie who has also come to live with me for the rest of her life. AS i stated before not all gypsies are bad and it is a minority that give us a bad name so please don't judge a whole race by a small minority of people who say they are gypsies but are infact new age travellers etc who have ran the true gypsy name into the ground.


Well, I wish there were more like you, I see the tethered horses on the side of the main roads with no water and no shade or shelter, the farm I live by having its diesel and its metal nicked. I could go on...


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh I know it make sme so mad when I too see this sort of thing unfortunately the ones that do this ar not true romany gypsies like myself and they do give us such a bad name I could say which branch of travellers as they are not gypsies but travellers who do this sort of thing but I think most people know what they are called. I do find that I end up defending my heritage alot because of this minority. It does make me feel ashamed at times to know that we are viewed in this manner as to be honest we are not a bad group of people. Yes we do seem to have some funny ways when compared to those who dont share our background but we are a very highly moral people. We don't agree with sex before marriage or domestic violence and alhough young girls may dress rather provactively at times we are always watching out for them to make sure no harm is done to or by them. We are taught from an early age the meaning of family an what respect is. We respect our pets hghly and we will and do defend them to the hilt and cruelty towards them is a definate no no. Yet there are a few offshoots from our background who are heinous in their ways and they have meant that so many of us are now given a very bad name. I can only hope that they soon get their comeuppance and we get our good name back


----------

